

Google Chrome OS preview - siddhant
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJByVHyNIi0

======
makecheck
While Google is targeting smaller notebooks with small displays, and arguably
in those cases people are more likely to focus on just a few tasks, I don't
like how "modal" the OS seems to be. I like having lots of things open in the
background, that are often arranged where I can see them.

~~~
steverb
I like having a mouse pointer slightly more precise than a big fuzzy ball.

But I can see this serving an interesting niche.

------
rms
This is fake, but better than the last one.

